
How to pass a remote technical interview in 2020 - elkynator
https://remotesome.com/blog/how-to-pass-a-technical-interview
======
elkynator
Talking with dozen recruiters and interviewers and going through hundreds of
technical interviews in past 6 months, I noticed there are few patterns where
engineers make mistakes when attending technical interviews. I wrote a guide
on how engineers can prepare for the technical interview. I'd love to hear any
feedback what has been working for you guys and share any tips you might have.

